# I'm too accident prone



## ErikH (May 26, 2005)

Earlier I was working, and had my Crocs on because I was only doing a few quick things... long story short, I stepped on a nail attached to a piece of wood, and of course it went straight through my soft soled crocs. About 1.25" of the nail went directly in my foot, and at probably the worst place possible. In between my big toe and 2nd toe over, but like 1/2" back from where my toe connects to my foot... and it angled backwards.

That shit hurts like hell, on the bottom it felt like I would expect it to feel, like a nail stabbed me in the foot, but on the whole top of my foot and the front of my foot it felt like someone slammed a hammer down on it, throbbing and all.

I went to the DR and got a tetanus shot, but they just told me take Ibuprofen for pain. Well, as most of you probably know, that doesn't work at all for bad pain (but I had told the doctor only 1/2" or so went into my foot, I found out it was 1 1/4" when I went back and grabbed the board... he was surprised that it had even gone 1/2" in). At that point, it really didn't hurt all that bad.

Now that it's 8 hours later, it freaking hurts like hell. I can feel the scab completely up inside my foot, all the way to the top of my foot. Because of this, it feels like the nail is still in my foot and someone is yanking it around, even worse when I walk (which I can hardly do)... on top of the 'someone beat the shit out of my foot with a hammer' feel.

I guess I'll be calling the doctor tomorrow trying to get a Lortab script for a couple days or something, I had some for my TMJ (I get horribly excruciating headaches/jawaches from that), but they're all gone. Woe is me! lol

Thankfully I was already on antibiotics for an ear/sinus infection, so I didn't have to get more. He said it wasn't likely that it would get infected anyway.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Dang, that sounds painful!!! Ouch.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

holy cow! It went all the way through!? Who was the brave sole to pull that sucker out!? I'm so sorry! When _was_ your last tetnus? (sp?) I'd be making the girlfriend bring you breakfast in bed hint hint! lol


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

Ouch! I'm wearing my crocs right now. They are comfy but I guess it's not much better than going barefoot! I hope you heal soon. Remember back in they day they drank alcohol to dull the pain. lol


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

Ouch... I am always afarid that will happen when I wear my crocs.... My husband thinks thier the ugliest things in the world.. I tell him there comfortale and conveinent. LOL


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

bullybabe said:


> Ouch... I am always afarid that will happen when I wear my crocs.... My husband thinks thier the ugliest things in the world.. I tell him there comfortale and conveinent. LOL


that's funny. i tell my wife and kids the same thing. those are some ugly shoes!!! LOL


----------



## Niclexis (Dec 9, 2005)

NEELA said:


> holy cow! It went all the way through!? Who was the brave sole to pull that sucker out!? I'm so sorry! When _was_ your last tetnus? (sp?) I'd be making the girlfriend bring you breakfast in bed hint hint! lol


Yeah I have been bringing him everything....so no need to hint LOL!


----------



## Niclexis (Dec 9, 2005)

bullybabe said:


> Ouch... I am always afarid that will happen when I wear my crocs.... My husband thinks thier the ugliest things in the world.. I tell him there comfortale and conveinent. LOL


Go to crocs.com, go to the women's section. They have really cute crocs there.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

I think they're ugly, too. I don't have any. They remind me of Jelly Shoes that were popular when I was a kid. You guys know what I'm talking about, the plastic holey things?


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

Yeah I remember those, I didn't wear them but my sister did. I agree crocs aren't very attractive but they sooo comfy!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I loved my crocs I worn them out tho and bought a different pair shoes for work my feet hurt like hell all the time. I feel for you Erik I stepped on a nail earlier this summer I had to work that day and man I was in pain. I have never had any shots people think I'm weird but I just don't believe in them. I hope you heal fast Erik.


----------



## ErikH (May 26, 2005)

NEELA said:


> holy cow! It went all the way through!? Who was the brave sole to pull that sucker out!? I'm so sorry! When _was_ your last tetnus? (sp?) I'd be making the girlfriend bring you breakfast in bed hint hint! lol


Didn't go quite all the way through, but if it wouldn't have gone at an angle, or if it would have been 1/8-1/4" longer, it would have gone through.

I sucked it up and walked around on it for a few hours earlier when I went somewhere with my younger brother earlier, and now it hurts worse! Yay! lol

And my crocs have $100 bills printed all over them they are awesome  haha


----------



## Chica (Aug 26, 2007)

*I hate crocs,but they are comfortable and i wear them at work. As a pet Stylist and bathing dogs all the time crocs are good waterproof shoes*


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

GoPitbull said:


> ...And my crocs have $100 bills printed all over them they are awesome  haha


Say WHAT?

Nic, take a pic and post them. We have GOT to see these.


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

Chica said:


> *I hate crocs,but they are comfortable and i wear them at work. As a pet Stylist and bathing dogs all the time crocs are good waterproof shoes*


I agree. I wear them when i am bathing the dogs too.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I think of old lady gardening clogs when i see them... I did go to a sporting goods store a week ago and i saw that they are starting to make them lace up like regular shoes too! They were something i MAY consider... they were pink and white. Erik I hope your foot heals fast I know it sucks... When I was young I stepped on a nail and it went all the way through.


----------

